# UPDATED!! after 22months ttc....BFP!!! CLOMID after HSG. NEW BFP after loss x



## MrsBroodyPant

I just got my BFP this morning!! Haven't even told hubby yet!



I actually can not believe it. I really didn't think I would ever see a digital HPT say PREGNANT and never get to post in this section!! I am totally amazed and so grateful to CLOMID!!

We were TTC for 22 months. I just had HSG at begining of this cycle and found one tube is blocked. I was on my 2nd cycle of clomid, although we didn't dtd on the 1st cycle of clomid so tecnically it was our first go!!
FS was talking IVF...........never thought I would conceive naturally. I am over the moon.This TTC has been the hardest part of my life. If you are going through the same, then try to stay strong. I wish everyone TTC the very best of luck 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fruitymeli

Yay congrats :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

thank u xxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

thank u xxxx


----------



## Pansy

Congratulations! It's so exciting isn't it? How are you going to tell your DH?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u! Yes its sooo exciting!!!

Hubby bought me a bracelet a few days ago and the box it came in is the perfect size to fit the HPT in. I was thinking of putting the test in there and saying something like "you gave me a gift so I have got a gift for you". 

I cant wait to tell him. I think when i actually talk to someone about this it will seem more real.

xxx


----------



## Pansy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thank u! Yes its sooo exciting!!!
> 
> Hubby bought me a bracelet a few days ago and the box it came in is the perfect size to fit the HPT in. I was thinking of putting the test in there and saying something like "you gave me a gift so I have got a gift for you".
> 
> I cant wait to tell him. I think when i actually talk to someone about this it will seem more real.
> 
> xxx

Awwww, that has made me well-up, it's so romantic! How long til he's home? 

My DH has just left for work, so I now have 9 hours of going slightly crazy with excitement on my own! I'm feeling rough with a cold, so can't do much do distract myself! He told me to chose a pregnancy journal. Do you think it's too soon?


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u!!

Ive just been to the shop and bought poppy seeds because thats how big the baby is now and i got a shock at how tiny tiny they are!! Im going to put some poppy seeds in the box with the HPT.

Hubby will be home about 7pm maybe so about 4 hours to wait!! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

pansy - what do u mean a pregnancy journal?? xxx


----------



## Pansy

Snap about looking at poppy seeds! DH made me close my eyes & put one in my hand. It's soooo small! I have put it on the shelf with our wedding pics, by a good luck horseshoe we were given.


----------



## Pansy

A book where I can record whats going on/ how I'm feeling etc, ideally with info about what should be happening at each stage. I'm sure I chose one before, while passing one of the many 2wws, but can't remember which one. This is just an example: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Birthday-P...8413/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359733696&sr=8-1


----------



## missy123

Best news I've read all day xx congrats hun!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I know the poppy seeds are tiny! Ive told hubby now and he is over the moon and very excited! We just hope everything goes ok. 
The journal looks good!!! X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u missy123 xx


----------



## MelanieEarly

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Congrats MrsBroodyPant! Wonderful news! I love to hear great ttc stories like this :)


----------



## dizzy65

yay congrats :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u ladies xxx


----------



## Nightnurse

*CONGRATS, I love it when a plan comes together,lol*


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks. Me too lol x


----------



## pinkstarbinks

awww congratulations how special! one very wanted little poppyseed right there :) x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u xxx


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations, such lovely news! :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u. I still cant believe it!! 
X


----------



## tessjs

AW congrats i needed this I am so feeling overwhelmed and i just want a bub...I hope you have a wonderful nine months ..what got you through that 22 months?


----------



## lolomom

Congrats!!! All the best!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Jessjs - i know its hard. I used to read success stories that gave me hope too but would still think it wouldnt actually happen for me. So i hope u have success soon! 
What got me through? Different things. My husband, wanting for a baby, determination, seeing a FS and feeling like we might be finding out whats wrong so we could put it right. Sometimes i through myself into work and kept busy. Did lots of DIY. It was difficult seeing lots of friends get pregnant before me but now i will have the little youngest cute one!!! Ha ha.
I wish u the very best of luck xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lolomom - thank u x


----------



## bornfree78

Congrats, MrsBroodyPant! Perseverance paid off for you! God bless you with a healthy and happy 9 months, with a lovely baby at the end of it. I love your 'hot-dog' avatar!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u xxx


----------



## hunnybump

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I just got my BFP this morning!! Haven't even told hubby yet!
> 
> View attachment 559633
> 
> 
> I actually can not believe it. I really didn't think I would ever see a digital HPT say PREGNANT and never get to post in this section!! I am totally amazed and so grateful to CLOMID!!
> 
> We were TTC for 22 months. I just had HSG at begining of this cycle and found one tube is blocked. I was on my 2nd cycle of clomid, although we didn't dtd on the 1st cycle of clomid so tecnically it was our first go!!
> FS was talking IVF...........never thought I would conceive naturally. I am over the moon.This TTC has been the hardest part of my life. If you are going through the same, then try to stay strong. I wish everyone TTC the very best of luck
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

OMG i'm getting my HSG test today to see if i'm blocked or something but hopefully i get pregnant soon after because i've read that many people have because it clears their tubes of debris. :happydance: oh please happen for me...And congrats to you i've been trying for over 2 years now.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck hunnybump!
I hope u find your tubes are open. When i found one of my tubes was blocked i really didnt expect to get a bfp! Xxx


----------



## SlimBrit

That's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## ElleT613

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I just got my BFP this morning!! Haven't even told hubby yet!
> 
> View attachment 559633
> 
> 
> I actually can not believe it. I really didn't think I would ever see a digital HPT say PREGNANT and never get to post in this section!! I am totally amazed and so grateful to CLOMID!!
> 
> We were TTC for 22 months. I just had HSG at begining of this cycle and found one tube is blocked. I was on my 2nd cycle of clomid, although we didn't dtd on the 1st cycle of clomid so tecnically it was our first go!!
> FS was talking IVF...........never thought I would conceive naturally. I am over the moon.This TTC has been the hardest part of my life. If you are going through the same, then try to stay strong. I wish everyone TTC the very best of luck
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congrats!! I have totally seen you around before:) All the best!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u ladies xxx


----------



## redlemonade

Massive congrats!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u xxx


----------



## babyboop

Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations hun! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u very much xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Update.

I got to 16 weeks pregnant but the baby only measured 14 weeks. We lost the baby to triploidy. We are very sad and heartbroken but hope we can get pregnant again soon. 

Hopefully i will get to announce a healthy bfp soon
Xxx


----------



## Missbx

So sorry :hugs: x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u. 
Xxx


----------



## ElleT613

So sorry to hear this <3 Thinking of you!


----------



## dizzy65

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## missy123

Im so sorry to see this :-( ill say a little prayer for you xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

UPDATE!

I just got another BFP on the due date of my loss.

Hoping this will be my healthy rainbow baby 

Xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats!!


----------



## EMSwife1124

Fx crossed that this is your rainbow baby :) GL!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/bfp_zps9feec02c.gif


----------



## redlemonade

MrsBroodyPant said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> I just got another BFP on the due date of my loss.
> 
> Hoping this will be my healthy rainbow baby
> 
> Xxx

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u very much ladies

Xxx


----------



## Blythe

congrats on your lovely news :) what were you doing differently this cycle to get pregnant [if you don't mind my asking] ?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Both times I got bfp I was on clomid and we dtd loads. We had sex every other day then for 4 days straight after positive opk then every other day again. What was different from bfn cycles was to keep dtd after ovulation. 
Also both times I didn't test early not that that would effect it but I just waited til 15dpo x


----------



## Blythe

ooooo im tempted to try and get some clomid off the web! i did get 3 rounds from the NHS but did not work im afraid although our BD was nowhere near as ambitious. My DH is done after the 3rd time so i have to time it accordingly :wacko:

happy and healthy 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Did u ovulate on clomid? Maybe your doc can give u another try or a higher dose. Ive done 6 rounds and bfp on 2nd and 6th xxx


----------



## DebbieF

MrsBroodyPant said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> I just got another BFP on the due date of my loss.
> 
> Hoping this will be my healthy rainbow baby
> 
> Xxx

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Blythe

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Did u ovulate on clomid? Maybe your doc can give u another try or a higher dose. Ive done 6 rounds and bfp on 2nd and 6th xxx

I ovulate anyway but I took clomid for a boost. I did get two big follies on the first round but for some reason (probably age) it has not worked. Docs over here won't prescribe over 3 rounds unless I go private I suppose. It also seemed to shorten my period so I wondered if it messed with my lining. Anyhow, it wonderful that it has worked for you. I know what heartbreak you have had before. :flower:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u.

I was only given 3 rounds too but I told them I lost the tablets so they gave me another prescription for 3 months. Naughty me! My period was lighter so I was worried my lining might be too thin but maybe not. I wish u lots of luck hun xxx


----------



## swampmaiden

Congrats on your new BFP, I understand how emotionally intense it can be to experience a loss as well as the elation of another BFP and the ensuing caution about allowing yourself you be happy about it.. here's hoping it sticks! I'm hoping our bodies will eventually learn how to be pregnant after a few attempts lol
Cheers to summer arrival babies!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u. 

Im hoping this baby is healthy x


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats glad it's taken you less time to conceive again xxxx


----------



## star25

Fantastic news! Wishing all goes well for you xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u xxx


----------



## littleone2010

Absolutely thrilled for you!!! Cant wait to hear about your rainbow baby xxxX


----------



## bettybee1

How far on are you then hunnie xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im 6 weeks today. Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Aww me too :) same due dates then ;) xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations! 
Such a lovely due date  xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, love!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank you xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations Ms. Broodypants!! So happy your rainbow baby is on the way!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I lost this baby too :-(

But I will update when I get another bfp! One day....

X


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm so sorry for your Loss.


----------



## skyesmom

missbroodypants.. i remember your loss from this past spring, your gut feeling and how your worst nightmares came true... how bravely you took it, both you and your oh. 

reading your rainbow is also gone now is heartbreaking, i really really hope that the universe blesses you two with a child, and that it helps your hearts heal as much as possible.

you are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## star25

So sorry to hear of your loss, thinking of you xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm so sorry. You will get your sticky bean one day.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

